# Expat B&B in or around Lucca???



## Dani E (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi all,

I am after an English or an American run B&B in or around Lucca to stay in for a week or two, anyone know of one?

Thanks


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Feel free to check out (carefully!) AirBnB


----------

